# avoir hâte de + nom



## Lo.D

Bonjour à Tous,

Je connais l'expression _*avoir hâte de *+ *inf.*_, mais il y a deux choses que je comprends pas à propos de ça. 
 Premièrement, comment peux-je exprimer avec cette expression si j'attends beaucoup une chose ou une personne? Donc si c'est un nom et non pas un infinitif. Peux-je dire par exemple _j'ai hâte pour le cadeau _ou _du cadeau _ou bien _au cadeau ? _Ou je dois forcément employer un infinitif aussi comme _j'ai hâte d'avoir/de recevoir le cadeau, _par exemple ? 
_ _Deuxièmement, j'ai lu la phrase suivante: _j'ai hâte d'être à lundi / à demain... _Mais pourquoi faut-il utiliser *à *aussi? J'ai appris que l'on ne dit *à lundi / à demain *que si l'on l'emploie comme "salutation", alors si l'on veut exprimer qu'on va se revoir lundi / demain, par exemple. Et pourrais-je pas dire au lieu de cela que _"j'ai hâte pour lundi" _ou quelque chose comme ça ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !!


----------



## JClaudeK

Lo.D said:


> Ou je dois forcément employer un infinitif aussi comme _j'ai hâte d'avoir/de recevoir le cadeau, _


Oui, il faut employer un infinitif;  "_j'ai hâte pour le cadeau" ne se dit pas.


Lo.D said:



			Mais pourquoi faut-il utiliser *à *aussi? .... pourrais-je pas dire au lieu de cela que "j'ai hâte pour lundi" ou quelque chose comme ça ?
		
Click to expand...

Non plus.
"j'ai hâte d'être à lundi" _
sous-entendu:
J'ai hâte d'arriver à lundi.
_
_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Comme formule équivalente à _avoir hâte de,_ mais directement avec un substantif, je ne vois que _vivement _: _vivement lundi, vivement Noël, vivement son retour_ ; _vivement sa venue_, peut-être encore, mais _vivement mon cadeau_ ne se dirait, je crois, qu'en plaisantant, et _vivement telle personne _ne se dit pas du tout_, _à moins qu'on veuille dire_ vivement sa venue._


----------



## SergueiL

Je ne serai pas aussi sévère que JClaudeK.


JClaudeK said:


> Oui, il faut employer un infinitif;  "_j'ai hâte pour le cadeau" ne se dit pas._


Le tour est peut-être condamné car considéré comme "relâché" mais on l'entend à l'oral sans que cela ne choque personne, il y est perçu comme une ellipse.
_• J'ai hâte pour demain
• J'ai hâte pour le cadeau_


JClaudeK said:


> _"j'ai hâte d'être à lundi" _
> sous-entendu:
> J'ai hâte d'arriver à lundi.


L'emploi avec *à* est plus courant et plus élégant mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse condamner son absence.


----------



## JClaudeK

SergueiL said:


> Le tour est peut-être condamné car considéré comme "relâché" mais on l'entend à l'oral sans que cela ne choque personne
> _• J'ai hâte pour demain
> • J'ai hâte pour le cadeau_


Désolé, moi, ça me choque. Suis-je trop "puriste" ?

Je n'ai trouvé que de rares exemples sur Internet - dont aucun dans un texte "sérieux".
https://www.google.fr/#q="j'ai+hate+pour+demain"&start=50
https://www.google.fr/#q="j'ai+hate+pour+les+cadeaux" *2 *résultats!


----------



## jekoh

JClaudeK said:


> Désolé, moi, ça me choque. Suis-je trop "puriste" ?
> 
> Je n'ai trouvé que de rares exemples sur Internet - dont aucun dans un texte "sérieux".
> https://www.google.fr/#q="j'ai+hate+pour+demain"&start=50
> https://www.google.fr/#q="j'ai+hate+pour+les+cadeaux" *2 *résultats!


Il suffit de chercher « j'ai hate pour les » sans préciser de nom, et on a des résultats par milliers.

Il serait intéressant que vous nous expliquiez en quoi ce tour serait condamnable.

Sinon, n'importe qui peut condamner n'importe quoi en se prétendant « puriste ».


----------



## JClaudeK

jekoh said:


> Il suffit de chercher « j'ai hate pour les » sans préciser de nom, et on a des résultats* par milliers*.***


"j'ai hate pour les "
***Page 17 sur *167* résultats
https://www.google.fr/#q="j'ai+hate+pour+les+"&start=170
Pour obtenir un résultat valable, il faut aller à la dernière page de recherche (qui élimie les doublons) ! 

Mais, là non plus, aucune "source sérieuse" (les blogs et autres sites pour djeuns ou moins jeunes ne pèsent pas lourd dans "ma" balance.

Voici des sources fiables:


> Avoir hâte *de, que*,  être très pressé de faire quelque chose
> http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais/hâte/39181/locution?q=hâte#172856
> 
> − _Loc._ _Avoir (grande, grand') hâte _(*suivi de de + inf. ou de que + prop.*). Être (très) pressé de.
> http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/hâte



Ceci dit, libre à chacun de s'exprimer de façon "relâchée".


jekoh said:


> Il serait intéressant que vous nous expliquiez en quoi ce tour serait condamnable.


Aucune "condamnation", j'ai juste répondu aux questions de Lo. D.


----------



## Roméo31

Je n'ai jamais dit, lu ou entendu la construction avoir hâte + pour (ou à) + (art.) + nom commun.
Régionalisme ? Ou autre -isme ?

Pour ma part :

J'ai hâte à demain.
J'ai hâte pour mercredi.
J'ai hâte pour le cadeau.


J'ai hâte/je suis pressé/je suis impatient/il me tarde/d'être à demain.
J'ai hâte/je suis pressé/je suis impatient/il me tarde/d'offrir/de recevoir/le cadeau.

Ajout : Sur _Linguee_, on trouve ceci (ce n'est pas moi qui ai mis ce ) :


> J*'ai hâte à demain soir*, lorsque nous ferons notre [...]
> première séance de plongée de nuit!
> asc-csa.gc.ca
> asc-


----------



## jekoh

« J'ai hâte pour mercredi » ne signifie pas « j'ai hâte qu'on soit mercredi », mais doit se comprendre comme « j'ai hâte qu'il se passe ce qu'il est censé se passer mercredi ». On dirait de la même façon « Pour mercredi, j'ai hâte ». Ce n'est pas « avoir hâte pour », mais « avoir hâte tout court ».

Peut-être faudrait-il écrire « j'ai hâte, pour mercredi » (avec une virgule), pour être certain qu'on ne confonde pas avec une mauvaise utilisation du mot « hâte  ».




Roméo31 said:


> Je n'ai jamais dit, lu ou entendu la construction avoir hâte + pour (ou à) + (art.) + nom commun.


Vous ne l'avez jamais lue, mais au moins il en existe des centaines d'exemples sur un moteur de recherche, contrairement à une autre expression dont vous prétendiez qu'elle existe alors qu'il n'y a _aucun_ exemple sur ce même moteur de recherche...


----------



## Roméo31

> Peut-être faudrait-il écrire « j'ai hâte, pour mercredi » (avec une virgule)



Figurez-vous que j'ai pensé à l'intercalation d'une virgule.. *Avec ce signe de ponctuation*, l'énoncé reprend du sens...


----------



## JClaudeK

Ah bon ?  Pas pour moi.
Jamais je ne dirais, jamais je n'ai entendu : J'ai ha^te, pour..."
Avec ou sans virgule.


----------



## Roméo31

Je l'ai entendu et compris. Mais c'est du style oral relâché !


----------



## Nicomon

Roméo31 said:


> J'ai hâte à demain.


  Cette tournure sans l'ajout du verbe « _être_ » est très courante au Québec. 
On dit aussi « _j'ai hâte aux vacances / à Noël / au mois d'octobre / à la semaine prochaine / à l'automne _», etc.
Mais c'est seulement pour les expressions de temps. Je ne dirais pas : _j'ai hâte au cadeau.  _

Je l'ai mentionné à maintes occasions sur un autre forum.   Notamment sur *ce fil * et cet *autre fil*  (mais il y en a d'autres).

Par contre «_ j'ai hâte pour_ » me surprend.  Ça ne me choque pas outre mesure ( il en faut beaucoup pour choquer mon oreille québécoise ) mais je ne le dirais pas.


----------



## Roméo31

Nicomon said:


> Cette tournure sans l'ajout du verbe « _être_ » est très courante au Québec.
> On dit aussi « _j'ai hâte aux vacances / à Noël / au mois d'octobre / à la semaine prochaine / à l'automne _», etc.
> Mais c'est seulement pour les expressions de temps. Je ne dirais pas : _j'ai hâte au cadeau. _
> .




Roméo31 a écrit :


> Je n'ai jamais dit, lu ou entendu la construction avoir hâte + pour (ou à) + (art.) + nom commun.
> Régionalisme ? Ou autre -isme ?



Eh bien voilà ! C'est ce à quoi  je  pensais en écrivant "Ou autre -isme ?"


----------



## danielc

Nicomon a dit "Cette tournure sans l'ajout du verbe « _être_ » est très courante au Québec.
On dit aussi « _j'ai hâte aux vacances / à Noël / au mois d'octobre / à la semaine prochaine / à l'automne _», etc."

Nicomon, vous ne distinguez pas entre la langue orale populaire, et le français correct? On entend à l'oral ce que vous dites, mais on entend à l'oral au Canada aussi la version préférée de JClaudeK. Et nous  avons appris en cours de français comment bien utiliser "avoit hâte de..". Sur ce point JClaudeK a raison.

On aurait dû distinguer entre l'usage correct à l´écrit, et à l'oral. Mais je vois la correction de JClaudeK comme la meilleure, à l'oral ausssi.


----------



## Nicomon

@ danielc :  J'ai écrit que la tournure « _avoir hâte à_ »  est courante au Québec - et c'est le cas - en réponse à Roméo qui a écrit : 





> Je n'ai jamais dit, lu ou entendu avoir hâte + pour *(ou à)* + (art.) + nom commun.


 Pour moi « _avoir hâte à dimanche_ / _à Noël_, etc. est tout à fait naturel et courant, bien que non soutenu.
Comme j'ai rarement à l'écrire et que je ne parle pas comme un livre de grammaire...

Je ne sais pas où vous avez entendu (plutôt que lu) « _avoir hâte d'être_ » au Canada, mais dans mon proche entourage montréalais on n'ajoute pas « _d'être_ ». Il se peut aussi que vous l'ayez entendu de personnes qui n'ont pas grandi ici...

Je ne me souviens pas non plus avoir appris l'usage grammatical de la locution « _avoir hâte (de/que)_ » en cours de français (langue maternelle et non seconde).  Si oui... eh bien je l'ai oublié depuis toutes ces années.  





> *J'ai hâte au ski!*
> 
> Bien qu’elle ne soit pas vraiment condamnable, la locution *avoir hâte à* est considérée comme régionale et familière.
> En français standard, au lieu de dire : *J’ai hâte à Noël*, par exemple, on dira plutôt : *J’ai hâte que Noël arrive*. Ici, selon l’intention, on aurait pu dire : *J’ai hâte que la saison de ski commence*! ou *J’ai hâte de faire du ski*!


  Je dirais  sans problème _j'ai hâte d'être à la plage/à Paris_, ou bien _j'ai hâte d'être à la retraite_, mais je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire _j'ai hâte d'être à + date/événement. _

Je ne nie pas que _avoir hâte à_ est un régionalisme - je sais bien que c'en est un - mais je ne renie pas mes origines.
Et j'ai hâte au jour où l'on cessera de dénigrer le français québécois comme n'étant pas « correct ».


----------



## Roméo31

> Je dirais sans problème _j'ai hâte d'être à la plage/à Paris_, ou bien _j'ai hâte d'être à la retraite_, mais je n'ai pas l'habitude de dire _j'ai hâte d'être à + date/événement. _



Vous ne diriez pas "j'ai hâte d'être à demain" ?
Pourtant :

_Le Bon usage :_


> Avec être, la préposition reste plus courante : Nous sommes au premier jour de mai ( France, Lys rouge, xxi). — Il lui tardait presque d’être à dimanche (Mauriac, Th. Desqueyroux, p. 174). — *J’avais hâte d’être à demain* (D. Rolin, Gâteau des morts, p. 188). — En est archaïque : En quel jour sommes-nous ? (France, Anneau d’améthyste, p. 169.) +


----------



## danielc

@Nicomon
Personne ici ne dénigre le français canadien. Mais vous représentez un régionalisme à l'exclusion du français standard. Nous savons bien que le français canadien est parfois difficile à définir, sauf pour dire le français parlé au Canada. Ce qui comprend aussi le français standard, ou au moins des éléments de ce dernier, parlé par des "personnes qui ont grandi ici."  

Je suis surpris que vous n'ayez pas entendu chez nous, au Canada français , l'usage "avoir hâte de", avec le verbe être, comme décrit. 

Je suis d'accord avec Roméo 31 "Je l'ai entendu et compris. Mais c'est du style oral relâché ! "

Mais je ne peux pas dire, comme lui, "Je n'ai jamais dit, lu ou entendu la construction avoir hâte + pour (ou à) + (art.) + nom commun." Je suis réceptif à mes interlocuteurs, à un certain point. Je l'ai entendue chez nous. Et j'hésiterai toujours à dire "jamais", mais cette construction critiquée est très rarement sortie de ma bouche, et jamais de ma plume. Avoir hâte de + infinitif, ou avoir hâte que, me sont corrects et naturels.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Il se trouve que dans des régions ou chez des locuteurs l'usage n'est pas de dire _avoir hâte pour_ ou _de + substantif_ et que dans d'autres régions ou chez d'autres locuteurs ce même usage a cours. Il est des cas où le grammairien peut identifier, justifier, expliquer quel est le bon usage, et il est d'autres cas où ce serait arbitraire. Dans le cas présent, s'agissant de la justification, je ne l'ai pas vue venir.

La _hâte_ est à mes yeux d'un registre déjà assez soigné, je dis bravo à ceux qui l'utilisent au quotidien, mais quant à moi je suis convaincu de ne jamais l'utiliser à l'oral ; je suis beaucoup plus habitué à _il me tarde de _+ infinitif, d'un registre certainement très familier - et là, le grammairien trouvera de quoi argumenter - ou comme je disais plus haut à _vivement_ + substantif. Je ne permettrais pas, donc, de critiquer ceux qui utilisent régulièrement _la hâte_, et quant aux usages avec _la hâte_, puisqu'ils varient je me contente d'en prendre acte, que voulez-vous ?


----------



## Nicomon

Qu'on me comprenne bien.  Je connais le bon usage.  Je n'ai fait que préciser que la tournure « _avoir hâte à_ » est courante au Québec - ou tout au moins à Montréal -  et cité une capsule qui précise que la locution est « _régionale et familière_ ».

Pour moi _familier _équivaut à langage de tous les jours. _Non soutenu_ ne veut pas dire_ relâché. _

Je n'exclue pas le français standard - et je ne dirais pas _j'ai hâte au ski -  _mais je n'y peux rien si je * dis *« _j'ai hâte à _» depuis toute petite, quand c'est suivi d'une expression de temps (_demain, dimanche, la semaine prochaine, etc_.) ou d'un jour férié.
Je ne suis pas la seule. Regardez le post 3 de *ce fil*.  Plus courant à Montréal qu'ailleurs?  Peut-être.

Ce ne sera pas facile de changer mes habitudes à 62 ans, et franchement, je n'en ai pas envie.

Évidemment que je dis aussi « _j'ai hâte de + infinitif »_  ou « _j'ai hâte que_ » dans d'autres contextes - j'ai d'ailleurs donné des exemples au post 16 - mais je ne dis pas « _j'ai hâte d'être à + jour_ ».  C'est tout. 

Si je voulais éviter le régionalisme avec l'ajout du verbe _être, _c'est le subjonctif plutôt que l'infinitif qui me viendrait. 
Par exemple : _j'ai hâte que ce soit lundi / qu'on soit en automne.  _
Sinon, je dirais : _j'ai hâte que lundi / l'autome arrive  _(de préférence à  _hâte d'arriver à - _post 2).   

Roméo a écrit : 





> Je l'ai entendu et compris. Mais c'est du style oral relâché !


 au post 12, en réponse au commentaire du post 11 :  _J'ai hâte*, *pour... _

Je n'aurais aucun intérêt à écrire que « _avoir hâte *d'être* à demain_ » n'est pas courant dans mon entourage immédiat si ce n'était pas le cas. J'aurais peut-être intérêt, par contre,  à sortir de mon patelin et à questionner les autres Québécois ou francophones natifs du Canada.


----------



## Lo.D

Un grand merci à tout le monde pour toutes les réponses !!!


----------

